# Garage Doors



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

So I need a new garage door to replace my crappy 1971 up and over one that the bearings have failed on.

So I want an automatic one so I don't have to keep getting in and out of the car (which means turning it off - I don't trust the handbrake on the hill I live on for very long so will only leave it in gear too).

Now I've head about the roller shutter door variety but it's not critical to me to have this sort as I think I could get an automatic up-and-over type. But does anyone have any suggestions? I'm pretty sure I could fit it myself.

Cheap is good but it needs to be secure and have no possibility of damaging the car.

Thoughts peeps?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I looked into these a few years ago. The best one at the time was a Bosch model, when I last moved though, Hormann were making a better model than Bosch, so I now have a Hormann. I would recomend the Hormann over the Bosch and there were a couple of other makes I looked at but discounted (but can't remember why now!). There's plenty of websites with them on - have a google. What is important is that the door itself is fitted well, if it doesn't slide easily, you'll just burn out the motor. They are easy enough to fit yourself (I managed) but a second pair of hands comes in handy. If you're getting a new door too, the maker of the door will have their own operator, which may be easy to fit to their door, but won't always be the best operator - I have a Cardale door, but chose the Hormann operator as it was better fitting it wasn't a problem.

HTH

H

http://www.hormann.co.uk/

Edit: this is the one I have... http://www.aha-ltd.co.uk/productsup.htm


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Actually that's not what I mean by Roller Shutter. I mean like on warehouse doors where the door rolls on itself (like a roller blind on a window) so doesn't come over the car when up.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Rhod, had our roller shutter type done by a company in Stroud, not too far from you. Will dig out the details.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Rhod_TT said:


> Actually that's not what I mean by Roller Shutter. I mean like on warehouse doors where the door rolls on itself (like a roller blind on a window) so doesn't come over the car when up.


You mentioned up-and-over too, so I thought you meant you wanted to know about them too. As it happens, Hormann also do the roller type. AFAIK the motor for the roller type doors sits on the end of the roll, so this means you'd need to have space at the side of the door to fit this, which some garages may not have (my Dad's being one that springs to mind).

H


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

Out of interest how secure are these doors?? Presumably someone could scan your door code with a detector and then just open your garage and whip everything away when you're out?? Thats my only worry,or is it unfounded??


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

bobdabuilda said:


> Out of interest how secure are these doors?? Presumably someone could scan your door code with a detector and then just open your garage and whip everything away when you're out?? Thats my only worry,or is it unfounded??


As you suspected, it's unfounded - the code changes all the time....a bit like the remote for your TT  In some ways, you could argue they are more secure as to force the door open, you'd need to overcome the force of the electric motor too.

H

P.S. Loads of useful info for all types of doors here.... http://www.diygaragedoors.co.uk/doortypes.htm


----------



## TTpaul (Jan 15, 2005)

The roller shutter type are a lot noisier when operated


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

We got ours from the states - about a third of the price.

While I didn't fit it myself, I had to refit the lot because it had been fitted dead centre and our door required an additional bow-arm to make it work. And this needed the opener to be fitted just off centre.

Unfortunately, I have no idea of the make of either the door (up and over) or the opener,


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I had a Hormann in the last house - great piece of kit and built like a tank! However there were problems with the Lifting rams - failed twice.

I have a Cardale in the current house (I needed a custom sized double width jobby and they could do it quickest), with a Cardale opener. It works fine - and even better since I rerouted the Aerial / Sensor for the opener which was prviously tucked up inside the box. I got mine from Dynasty Doors (www.dynastydoors.co.uk) - good price and service.

I looked at the Roller type but they weren't suitable for my Garage as they would have restricted the Headroom too much.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: You may have problems fitting a roller type if it's a detached garage with a pitched roof.


----------



## The-caped-crusader (Sep 6, 2003)

I have had a Seip TS75 fitted for around 5 years without so much as glitch. It's a german opener.

http://www.amourelle.co.uk

It's exceptionally quiet and easy to install, whats more Nick Goldring the chap that sells them is very helpful. I phoned him in the evening for some technical advice when I first installed the opener and he was very helpful.

It might be an idea to speak to him as he is very knowledgeable about doors as well as electric openers.


----------



## T_Rifles (May 2, 2004)

These are based in Stroud. Haven't used them, but they are on my list when the task reaches the top of the list of things to do.

It is slightly less of a priority now as the A3 fits between the up and over frame easier than my S60 (only millimetres to spare). I was considering a roller door as it sits behind the brickwork opening rather than between. Should gain 1.5 to 2 inches either side.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

pas_55 said:


> :wink: You may have problems fitting a roller type if it's a detached garage with a pitched roof.


Have one fitted to a detached garage with a pitch roof, no problem.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

T_Rifles said:


> These are based in Stroud. Haven't used them, but they are on my list when the task reaches the top of the list of things to do.


Thats them, can't recommend highly enough and were half the price of some national companies when they use the same stuff.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

TTpaul said:


> The roller shutter type are a lot noisier when operated


Also it takes for ever to go up.

And if the door is double sized, my friend found that with a strong wind the whole thing shifted to the left and had to be realigned.


----------

